# Vauxhall Monaro VXR HSV *GTO Video...just makes me smile!



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Vauxhall Monaro VXR/HSV GTO Top Gear Review! - AOL Video
Sorry if this is a repeat but I just found it again and love it!
Bill


----------



## roanokegto (Oct 1, 2007)

bill,
thanks for sharing. i haven't seen this video before. it put a smile on my face. i laughed out loud when they did the dig-a-hole test.
jonathan


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

..on the beach for handling testing? Wtf?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Good One!!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I liked where they compared it to a '90's vintage Aston Martin Vantage...the driving on the beach just says to me that they were about having fun more than serious crunching of numbers...like I said...makes me smile!
Bill


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Bill,
Very nice find... thanks for posting. I LMFAO during the hole test.
Red.


----------



## Junya (Apr 19, 2008)

vauxhall monaro vxr 500,500bhp supercharged ls2 - Video

heres another goodie i came across. The head snap is priceless


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Great video, wish I had a road like that to drive on :rofl:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

75 mph in 1st gear? daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn.

The head snap was staged. 
The rip shifter was really quick. 

I LIKE.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

sweeeeet!...I had a C4 'Vette guy pull up next to me on Sunday and ask..."bottom line, is it a great car???"...I replied that I really like it and I would buy it again...feels as fast as a C5 'Vette...the look his face got when I said that was priceless...he then told me he was picking up an '04 on Monday...!...thanks for that video too!...sweeeeet!
Bill


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> 75 mph in 1st gear?


My favorite line.... the other gears are there just to decide how angry the police are going to be with you..


----------



## bassist3453 (Apr 9, 2008)

if they had tested the pontiac they would have said they hated it. i have seen that show before and they never say anything good about a car if it has american badges. yay for gto/monaro!:cheers


----------



## FlameofOsiris (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry to bring back an older thread, but is the GTO the exact same car? I'm just curious because I was never really sure. Is the top speed of a GTO really 178mph? Is the handling the same, because they say that it handles really nicely haha? I'm pretty much asking if it's the same exact car with a different body kit?
Oh and I know this is a REALLY stupid question, but does the GTO also have those cool flip-out cupholders? :lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

FlameofOsiris said:


> Sorry to bring back an older thread, but is the GTO the exact same car? I'm just curious because I was never really sure. Is the top speed of a GTO really 178mph? Is the handling the same, because they say that it handles really nicely haha? I'm pretty much asking if it's the same exact car with a different body kit?
> Oh and I know this is a REALLY stupid question, but does the GTO also have those cool flip-out cupholders? :lol:


The GTO is spun off of the Monaro and is very similar. The GTO has to meet USA guidelines. The GTO doesn't have cool flip out cup holders, the cup holders are in the center between the gear shift and console. I removed the little tray in the console and placed it a top of the cup holders to hide them as this is where I put my cell phone. 

As far as the body kit, the front end of the GTO is vastly different than the Monaro. Top speed is about 170mph. Once the governor is maxed out the engine will shut off. The GTO handles fantastic.

Exact same car? Almost. The picture of the GTO you have has never been built. It's a concept drawing of a proposed RA6. There is an outfit that will custom build one for you but it's salty.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> 75 mph in 1st gear? daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn.
> 
> The head snap was staged.
> The rip shifter was really quick.
> ...


I think he ment 75kph that is like 45mph. The VXR has the same M12 and 3.46 rearend gearing as the GTO.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

He said 75 MPH. He was not speaking in metrics with other references.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> He said 75 MPH. He was not speaking in metrics with other references.


Ohh I know what he said, I said what he ment to say. I have the whole episode of 5th Gear saved on my computer and I watched that one many times. I tried this on my way home to work, put the car in kph and redline it in first, I got about 73kpa. Shows like that make mistakes from time to time.


----------



## FlameofOsiris (Oct 26, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> The GTO is spun off of the Monaro and is very similar. The GTO has to meet USA guidelines. The GTO doesn't have cool flip out cup holders, the cup holders are in the center between the gear shift and console. I removed the little tray in the console and placed it a top of the cup holders to hide them as this is where I put my cell phone.
> 
> As far as the body kit, the front end of the GTO is vastly different than the Monaro. Top speed is about 170mph. Once the governor is maxed out the engine will shut off. The GTO handles fantastic.
> 
> Exact same car? Almost. The picture of the GTO you have has never been built. It's a concept drawing of a proposed RA6. There is an outfit that will custom build one for you but it's salty.


Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

FlameofOsiris said:


> Thanks for clarifying.


I don't know if you know much about the Woodward RA6 GTO that is in your avitar but here is some: 2004 Pontiac GTO Ram Air 6 Concept | RSportsCars.com

This car was on the Speed Channel before on American Muscle Car and I beleave John Moss was talking about it but I tell you one thing that car sounded goooood.


----------

